# Planting baby tears???



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i got some baby tears that are bunched together with some plant weights and wanted to know what is the best way to plant these?

i also want some of the babytears to kinda carpet the front corners of the tank so how would i plant it to get that effect?

im using sand for substrate and have seachem flourish tabs inserted all over the tank and am using the red sea diy co2. lighting is about 2wpg but plan to upgrade shortly. 

any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you want a carpet effect then lay the plant in the substrate long ways and cover with some sand, just enough to hold it down. Once it starts to grow and spread you will have to keep it trimmed to the desire height. 

For a background plant just stick one end in the substrate as you would do any other stem plant.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, plant them in horizontally and trim off the offshoots when it gets messy lookng.

Plant them gently into the substrate for regular growth. No need to weight this plant down with a weight as it will stay down pretty well once rooted.

-John N.


----------



## Shady Milkman (May 30, 2006)

If you have good light it may be easier to get the carpet effect. I just increased my lighting a week ago and planted some babys tears in a scattered pattern across my substrate. I've noticed the new growths tend to creep along the substrate rather than head upwards as they grew before. However I'm not sure if this is true but I hope it is. After one week it seems to be so but it may just be a result of planting them horizontally to begin with. I'll be able to say for sure after a few more weeks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the replies!!!

i have planted them horizontally and some in the back vertically in the back. the place i got them from had a little display nano and they had baby tears in the whole left side from carpetting in the front to tall ones in the back. when i ask the owner he stated that he planted them like you normally would in the background and they crept towards the front.


----------

